# More hot air required.....?



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

I am getting ready to launch Bessie at half term and, bearing in mind the threat of the Russian winter, am pondering over the inadequacies of the blown air system.

Bessie has only two outlets, one in lounge and one in bathroom, now the bathroom gets lovely and warm, but as the lounge outlet has slightly more to do it takes a considerable while before the temperature rises by a degree of so.

The obvious answer is to install another outlet in the lounge area and steal some of the bathroom's hot air, my old Highwayman ran with this 2:1 balence and was fine, unfortunately the layout precludes doing this easily, this is probably the reason for it being supplied with only having one outlet. (see signature!)

However it would be possible to replace the standard oulet with a larger opening, say an oval shape with twice the venting area, if I could source such a thing. I don't recollect seeing anything like this in the dealers bits and bobs at the shows and I've had a look on the truma website with no success, the section on ducting was very vague.

If anyone is aware of such a fitting being available I would suddenly be much more motivated, if not I would have to look around and try to adapt an alternative, the front of a fan heater or something


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi cc,

Try this first, if you can get to it, have a look behind your heater and if you have the usual blower asembly on the back like this.......










then you can quite easily alter the amount of blown air that is directed to the 2 outlets so that one gets more air than the other by adjusting the lever shown in the photo at the bottom, it looks a bit like a pendulum hanging down between the 2 outlet pipes, just slide it to the left or right accordingly.
As well as doing this, adjust the flap on the bathroom vent until there is only a small amount of blown air coming through then see if the airflow has improved to the lounge.

If this is still unsatisfactory then it would be quite simple to fit a t piece into the existing trunking and have 2 outlets on the same pipeline. I did this on my nuevo and it improved the heating in the lounge area quite a bit.

pete.


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

Sorry PJ, I have been rather remiss in not thanking you for your reply.

I did have a look but don't seem to have a 'pendulum thingy' on my fan assembly ( Carver ), neither is there any mention in the fitting instructions.

I will look in the dealers bits at Peterborough and try to squeeze twin outlets in the lounge, I am reluctant to restrict the bathroom outlet untill I have done this, meanwhile Mrs CK intends to take her magazine and coffee and relax in the throne room during the cold spells


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

No probs,

The info I gave referred to a truma unit and I see in your reply you have a carver.
Sorry, can't help with that but maybe someone else can....

pete.


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

Job done! 

I ordered a swivel seat base from O'Leary and also enquired about an extra T and outlet.

All credit to them, the bits arrived the next day ( I didn't ring till about 3.30pm ) and I spent today on fitting duty.

With a little judicious woodwork I squeezed the T inline before the existing one and now have twin outlets, bliss, heating in stereo 8)


----------

